# Cleaning out an old tiller gas tank



## Killdee (Jul 12, 2017)

I have an old tiller that has set for a few years with gas in the tank. I tipped it over and drained it today and poured a little fresh in it to sit over night. Any suggestions on something to dissolve the gunk and varnish I'm sure thats in there? I was running before I parked it due to wore out tines, now I need to use this engine on another tiller I think has wore out and lost compression. Had to dig up my pea patch with a hoe today........
Thanks KD


----------



## kgo (Jul 12, 2017)

new carb very cheep on amazon prob less than 40 bucks


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 12, 2017)

Probably going to have to pull the carb and clean it, can try adding some seafoam to the gas. But I doubt it will work.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2017)

I've done it with some petroleum jelly and BB's. Will even clean rust out. Put a glob of Vaseline(PJ) in it and a handful of BB's and shake it real well. Every time you walk by it shake it for a few days. Get that out and rinse it with some gas real well, and look down in it with a flashlight and see how it looks.


----------



## ryanh487 (Jul 12, 2017)

Probably cheaper and easier just just replace the fuel line and clean the carb.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2017)

I may be mistaken, but I thought you were talking about cleaning the tank specifically.

If not, spray a bunch of carb cleaner in the tank directly toward outlet(carb), choke it, and turn(crank) it over. I have also used straight WD40 and cranked it off of that, but you also have to remove spark plug and spray directly into cylinder. 

If she pops, pour new gasoline in with a fuel treatment and let her rip. If all that fails clean carb or buy carb kit....good luck.


----------



## Killdee (Jul 12, 2017)

Yes specifically  looking to clean out the tank, I can deal with the carb after. This is a suction type carb on top of the tank not gravity flow so the carb my be ok except the pick up screen in the tank.


----------



## WayneB (Jul 12, 2017)

toulene from the big box did it yerself store will cut the crud out.

once clean if rusty get you some redkote and seal it up better'n new.
https://www.amazon.com/Red-Kote-Qua...TF8&qid=1499911406&sr=8-2&keywords=tank+liner


----------



## GA native (Jul 13, 2017)

Many moons ago, I acquired an old Kawolski Ninja 600. I pulled it apart, cleaned the carbs, replaced the fuel line.

The gas tank was badly rusted. The tank liner was separating from the the steel. I took a handful of random bolts, nuts, and washers, and dumped them in there with a quart of kerosene. Shake rattle and rolled that mixture every time I walked past for a week. Dumped it out, hosed it, repeated the process.

I got 90% of the liner out, and 100% of the rust out. I like cheap and easy.


----------



## Killdee (Jul 13, 2017)

Youtube had a lot of good ideas too, used the muriatic acid this evening and most is gone already, also CLR type products and even apple cider vinegar mentioned and used. Anything much else left in there, I'll throw in the nuts ball bearings and maybe some CLR and shake em up like mentioned above. Thanks guys


----------



## dixiecutter (Jul 13, 2017)

pour some kildee's brew in there. good as new.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2017)

Killdee said:


> Youtube had a lot of good ideas too, used the muriatic acid this evening and most is gone already, also CLR type products and even apple cider vinegar mentioned and used. Anything much else left in there, I'll throw in the nuts ball bearings and maybe some CLR and shake em up like mentioned above. Thanks guys



Good deal, she'll crank with a little TLC.


----------



## SwampMoss (Jul 14, 2017)

I used a hand full of gravel , cleaner and shake it all out.


----------



## Killdee (Jul 14, 2017)

Update!! 2 changes of 30% Muriatic acid and water couple hours each, overnight and all day today with CLR full strength with ball bearing, shaking now and then. Rinse with water then denatured achohol till clear then gas. Re assemble, fresh motor oil and cranked in about 6-7 pulls.Didnt even smoke!!!!!


----------

